# سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه



## جنان الخلد (20 يونيو 2011)

​ 






​ 




نضع بين يديكم ماهو جديد ​ 

سلال شانيل للشاي والقهوه بشكل جذاب وانيق ​ 

متوفره ب 3 اللوان ( الاحمر , البيج , البني المحروق )​ 





 

اللون الاحمر​ 




 

اللون البني المحروق​ 




 

اللون البيج​ 











 




نسعى دوماً لإرضائكم​ 








​


----------



## ركائز التسويق (21 يونيو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


بالتوفيق حبيبتي​ 


_________________________​ 
اهلا وسهلا بكم 
*في .... متجر جنان الخلد*
*



*​ 
*[URL="http://www.jenan-alkhld.comإن"]www.jenan-alkhld.com*
*إن[/URL] اعـجـبـــك فتحـدث عـنا *
*وإن لم يعجبك فتحدث إلينا*​


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يونيو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (11 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (14 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

8
بـالتــــ رفـع ــوفيق
8888
888888
888
888
888​


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*



​


----------



## بسام البسام (24 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

لقد زرت هذه الصفحة في ٢٤‏/٧‏/٢٠١١.


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يوليو 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*



بسام البسام قال:


> لقد زرت هذه الصفحة في ٢٤‏/٧‏/٢٠١١.


 
منور اخوي بسام ان شاءالله تزورها كل سنه يااارب بصحه وعافيه ...


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جوهرتي حياتي (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

كم سعر الطقم 

موفقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## جنان الخلد (20 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

[align=center] 
تم الرد عزيزتي ...
[/align]


----------



## جنان الخلد (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## ركائز التسويق (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

جنان
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد جنان جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد
جنان الخلد​


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

شكراً لك ركاائز ....


----------



## جنان الخلد (10 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

كل عام وانتم بخير :rose:


----------



## جنان الخلد (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (10 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## جنان الخلد (5 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## ام دينا (6 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

رررررررررررررررررررررفععع


----------



## جنان الخلد (21 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (25 يناير 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (1 فبراير 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*



​


----------



## جنان الخلد (4 مارس 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*


----------



## جنان الخلد (8 مايو 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

سبحان الله وبحمده ..


----------



## بسام البسام (23 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

اااااااااااااااب


----------



## جنان الخلد (9 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: سلاااال شانيل للشاي والقهوه*

الف شكر بسام 
تحياااتي ..


----------

